# Why do tall women always wear high heels?



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm 6'0" and i recently met a girl who is 5'10" i get on real well with her and asked her out, she turns up in 6 inch heels that make her about 6'3" -6'4"

Now, this didnt bother me that much, but it probably looked a bit strange, i mean she was taller than me and towered over most guys at the resturant, and it just got me to thinking, tall women seem to always wear heels, BUT i once went out with a girl 5'0", she was really cute and i had a good relationship with her, but i would have LIKED her to wear 6 inch heels when we went out so that she came up to above my mid-chest. but she never wore heels, only flats.

imo it should be the other way round, if you are 5'10" woman imo you are tall enough and wouldnt want to excagerrate it.

to me its like a fat man wearing a puffer jacket


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Probably because they know I'm getting painful erections from test and want to punish me.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I'm 6'0" and i recently met a girl who is 5'10" i get on real well with her and asked her out, she turns up in 6 inch heels that make her about 6'3" -6'4"
> 
> Now, this didnt bother me that much, but it probably looked a bit strange, i mean she was taller than me and towered over most guys at the resturant, and it just got me to thinking, tall women seem to always wear heels, BUT i once went out with a girl 5'0", she was really cute and i had a good relationship with her, but i would have LIKED her to wear 6 inch heels when we went out so that she came up to above my mid-chest. but she never wore heels, only flats.
> 
> ...


cheeky fooker :cursing: :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lmao.... I'm 5ft 2 and one of the best things is that no matter who I date I can always wear heels 

Last one 6ft 2.... one before 5ft 7.... either way... I can still wear heels and I have dozens of pairs so theres always a height suitable  :thumb:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> lmao.... I'm 5ft 2 and one of the best things is that no matter who I date I can always wear heels
> 
> Last one 6ft 2.... one before 5ft 7.... either way... I can still wear heels and I have dozens of pairs so theres always a height suitable  :thumb:


i wish my ex liked heels like you do


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I dont much give a fook as to what men think of me wearing high heels to be honest lmao ...it's their problem not mine 

and I dont go out with short ass men so it really doesnt matter ....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Earl-Hickey said:


> i wish my ex liked heels like you do


I love them but 99% of the time wear trainers lol... only wear heels for nights out


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> does 6 feet make the cut?


yep - hard pushed to find taller that arent gangly with naff legs to be fair


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I love them but 99% of the time wear trainers lol... only wear heels for nights out


Same!

:tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I love them but 99% of the time wear trainers lol... only wear heels for nights out


what :confused1: you mean you don't squat in them :confused1: ...ffs z letting the side down now :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dan said:


> Same!
> 
> :tongue:


Yep.... save them for special occasions mate... thats the way :thumb:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Jem said:


> yep - hard pushed to find taller that arent gangly with naff legs to be fair


how tall are you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yep.... save them for special occasions mate... thats the way :thumb:


Nah I even wear trainers when i'm out, dress shoes only come out if someones getting married or died :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Earl-Hickey said:


> how tall are you?


5ft 11


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Jem said:


> 5ft 11


nice

have you ever dated a midget?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Earl-Hickey said:


> nice
> 
> have you ever dated a midget?


 :lol: are you into that kind of thing?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

LMFAO !

nope dont like midgets and short ass men fpmsl

short men are angry creatures ...they should be outlawed IMO


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Dan said:


> :lol: are you into that kind of thing?


I'ts like I always say, "always try to involve a midget in the bedroom"


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> I don't usually find really short girls attractive, I like endless legs :lol:


you legend

Boom :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> what :confused1: you mean you don't squat in them :confused1: ...ffs z letting the side down now :whistling: :lol:


Only on the weekends Jem......  :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> I don't usually find really short girls attractive, I like endless legs :lol:


I have to say im partial to women around my height these days, makes "things" more conveniant.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Only on the weekends Jem......  :laugh: :lol:


LOL I am so not joining in :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm 5ft 11 too....should I just confine myself to wearing flats for the benefit of men like you?.....

Get to ACTUAL f*ck!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I'm 5ft 11 too....should I just confine myself to wearing flats for the benefit of men like you?.....
> 
> Get to ACTUAL f*ck!


 :rockon: grrrrrrowly burd :lol: :lol:

tag team :beer:


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

RedKola said:


> I'm 5ft 11 too....should I just confine myself to wearing flats for the benefit of men like you?.....
> 
> Get to ACTUAL f*ck!


I didnt say you should, just that if i was you i probably would...


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Jem said:


> :rockon: grrrrrrowly burd :lol: :lol:
> 
> *tag team* :beer:


 im up for that:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I didnt say you should, just that if i was you i probably would...


I get the impression that you cross dress?


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I'm 5ft 11 too....should I just confine myself to wearing flats for the benefit of men like you?.....
> 
> Get to ACTUAL f*ck!


LOOOOLLLLLLLL :lol: :lol: :lol:

:thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Dan said:


> I get the impression that you cross dress?


all the time mate :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

to answer the OP's Op...........

They like to get their bushy fannies nearer your nose so you can smell the clungers


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

so their lips dont drag along the floor and cause concrete-thrush.


----------



## steve1234567890 (Aug 30, 2009)

consider yourself lucky mate.

i'm 5'11 and my mrs is 5'8 and she looks frickin awesome in heels, but does'nt like wearing them often because she doesn't feel right being taller than me! does'nt bother me in the slightest though, love it. confidence?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Earl-Hickey said:


> I'm 6'0" and i recently met a girl who is 5'10" i get on real well with her and asked her out, she turns up in 6 inch heels that make her about 6'3" -6'4"
> 
> Now, this didnt bother me that much, but it probably looked a bit strange, i mean she was taller than me and towered over most guys at the resturant, and it just got me to thinking, tall women seem to always wear heels, BUT i once went out with a girl 5'0", she was really cute and i had a good relationship with her, but i would have LIKED her to wear 6 inch heels when we went out so that she came up to above my mid-chest. but she never wore heels, only flats.
> 
> ...


 Eh?!

High heels are the best invention since sliced bread mate. They make a woman's legs look MUCH fitter, they are sexy as fvck and even more sexy when they are kept on during sexy time:thumb:

Plus, she is up for going out on a date with you, so whats your beef!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Only on the weekends Jem......  :laugh: :lol:


how quick was that pic whoring only got to the second page , ffs weeman will turn up in a minute now to show us his legs no doubt lool


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jem said:


> I dont much give a fook as to what men think of me wearing high heels to be honest lmao ...it's their problem not mine
> 
> and I dont go out with short ass men so it really doesnt matter ....


Yeah that!! I am 5ft 9 and aaaalways wear heels apart from in the gym!

Having said that my ex was 5ft 6 and yeeees we did look a bit wierd together! I'm a strictly '5ft 9 and over' kinda girl from now on....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

My Mrs is 5'4 so ive never had an issue with her wearing heels. lol

Women always look better in heels IMO, thats why they wear them.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Another tall bird here (5'10) and I don't tend to wear heels too often, but when I go out I have started to. My bf is 6ft and I normally go for flats or smaller heels when we're out together cos I feel a bit odd if I'm taller, but I don't think he's fussed.

Agree with Jem, short a$$ guys have never been an option, and agree with RK too, if I want to wear mahoosive shoes then I damn well will!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I saw a beautiful tall bird at the airport the other day all dolled up for her flight - she had massive heals on and looked sexy as fook UNTIL she started walking....

How can I put it......

She looked like Ja Ja Binks (from Star Wars) with ben Wah balls up her @rse.

Not a sexy look


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Kate1976 said:


> Yeah that!! I am 5ft 9 and aaaalways wear heels apart from in the gym!
> 
> Having said that my ex was 5ft 6 and yeeees we did look a bit wierd together! I'm a strictly '5ft 9 and over' kinda girl from now on....


next time we go out in deansgate though perhaps we should erm steer clear of the tranny bar :lol: :lol: :lol: confused the feck out of them :tongue: ...oh and knock anyone out coming straight from the ministry of stating the fcuking obvious who says 'oh you're tall arent you'..just a thought :thumb:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

High heels is a must ...  otherwise she goes home


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I saw a beautiful tall bird at the airport the other day all dolled up for her flight - she had massive heals on and looked sexy as fook UNTIL she started walking....
> 
> How can I put it......
> 
> ...


LOL yep - that look is so last season :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I agree an overly tall women is not cool imo... my last gf was 5'9 and im 6' i simply told her she is not allowed to wear big heels when we are out lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

sizar said:


> High heels is a must ...  otherwise she goes home


Women like you wearing heels?

:wink:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

i hate heels, and I say that with a passion. They hurt my knees and my calves hurt for days after blady things!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I agree an overly tall women is not cool imo... my last gf was 5'9 and im 6' i simply told her she is not allowed to wear big heels when we are out lol


yeah but see, being told you can't wear them - would ensure I wore the 6 inchers  ....whereas if the bloke kept his trap shut - I would normally consider his poor ego and wear lower ones


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm 6' and mrs is 5' she could wear stilts and I'd still be taller


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

doesnt matter what height a woman is they must ALL wear heels,its the law!!

you bunch of short @rsed insecure mofo's (i'm almost a short @rse too but my awesomeness lets me carry it off)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

We wear high heels because we like to, we don't it to make men feel bad about themselves or awkward, just like I would not stick to a life of flats to make someone feel better about themself! It's their issue not mine

I'm 6ft and love to wear heels when I go out - luckily the man shape I am with now is pretty tall and encourages it


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

^^^ what a thread eh - fancy picking on tall women .....they're almost as nutty as short ass men 

*I am one so I am allowed to say that*


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

weeman said:


> doesnt matter what height a woman is they must ALL wear heels,its the law!!
> 
> you bunch of short @rsed insecure mofo's (i'm almost a short @rse too but my awesomeness lets me carry it off)


x2

im a certified shortass but i go crazy for long legs and strappy heels.

and when im on my knees licking and kissing the feet and legs, my heigth becomes irrelevant lol

:beer:


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

man shape hehe


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't have a problem with tall women or even taller ones with heels, I like it in fact. Don't tell my missus though she is shorter than me. :laugh:

I was in a club once and girl said she wouldn't snog somebody smaller than her...so I snogged her sister instead.

I miss being a teenager


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

high heal shoes are even better IMO with a real "Classy slut" look.

It drives me fuking wild.....those black patterened tights that were in last year.....short tight skirt.dribble dribble


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

weeman said:


> doesnt matter what height a woman is they must ALL wear heels,its the law!!
> 
> you bunch of short @rsed insecure mofo's (i'm almost a short @rse too but my awesomeness lets me carry it off)


 :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tall women long legs .. and heels .. GOD BLESS .. i am done


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Only on the weekends Jem......  :laugh: :lol:


WOW :wub:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

they make your legs look slimmer :lol:

im only 5'6 anyways so i dont look too tall even with big monster shoes on! Love heels


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Jalapa said:


> man shape hehe


Yeah - totally manly :cursing:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Jem said:


> Yeah - totally manly :cursing:
> 
> View attachment 42554


oh dear .. Jem is too early for that :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> We wear high heels because we like to, we don't it to make men feel bad about themselves or awkward, just like I would not stick to a life of flats to make someone feel better about themself! It's their issue not mine
> 
> I'm 6ft and love to wear heels when I go out - luckily the man shape I am with now is pretty tall and encourages it





Jalapa said:


> man shape hehe


Jem - I think they were refering to my post - but very nice pic though :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Jem - I think they were refering to my post - but very nice pic though :thumbup1:


FPMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:

that is hilarious 

Oh well - :rockon:

sorry jalapa :beer: reps in apology :cool2:


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

at 6ft 5in, only had one girl as tall as me in heels, a 6ft 1in Swedish bird who wore heels too! Everyones the same height laying down anyway


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Tightens the bum aswell...?


 that 2 :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

chilisi said:


> Tightens the bum aswell...?


Are you saying women in heals have @rseholes like 14 year old labradors and need tightening??


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jem said:


> View attachment 42554


 Work has never been so fun. :bounce: :bounce: What an awesome thread this is. Keep them pics coming ladies:thumb:


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Heh yea Jem, I was just laughing at Wamazon describing her partner as a man shape. But if it encourages photos then i will try and confuse you more often


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

What does it matter what other people think! If your Mrs is taller than you in heals and people comment on it then that's their problem.

As long as you're confident in yourself that's all that matters. If wearing heals makes my girl feel confident and sexy on a night out, then I'm all up for it.

Even if she was towering over me it wouldn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WOW! i got bored of reading all the replies from the men who have Napoleon symdrome:rolleyes: Stopped reading on page 2... :yawn:

Heels rock-the higher the better...and if it makes you feel small:crying:....its probably cause you IS small:001_tt2:

ALL women should wear heels ALL of the time:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

^^EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!

YOU don't have Napoleon syndrome....you just see it for what it is-a GREAT excuse to stare at boobies all night:lol:


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

i rarely wear high heels...and never wear them if im out with gary lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm 5ft 9in, last 2 girls I've been out with and one I'm meeting now are prob a touch taller than me when they have heels on. I couldn't care less!! A woman ALWAYS should have heels on!!!


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

My first gf when I was 10 was taller than me! So im used to it and it makes no difference to me, as long as they can walk properly in them and not like they've got rickets its all good baby!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> WOW! i got bored of reading all the replies from the men who have Napoleon symdrome:rolleyes: Stopped reading on page 2... :yawn:
> 
> Heels rock-the higher the better...and if it makes you feel small:crying:....its probably cause you IS small:001_tt2:
> 
> ALL women should wear heels ALL of the time:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


x 2, love women in heels!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

One of my fb's is 6'4"...i HATE going anywhere with him as he is taller than me, my heels are supposed to make me tower over the top of everyone and i don't like it when i meet a freakily tall person as they ruin my whole 'everybody looks up to me' thing:cursing:

Remind me NEVER to meet up for a drink with you Scott...or if i do, you gotta stay seated the whole time:lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> One of my fb's is 6'4"...i HATE going anywhere with him as he is taller than me, my heels are supposed to make me tower over the top of everyone and i don't like it when i meet a freakily tall person as they ruin my whole 'everybody looks up to me' thing:cursing:
> 
> Remind me NEVER to meet up for a drink with you Scott...or if i do, you gotta stay seated the whole time:lol:


LMAO You must 'really' not like being in my company then :lol:  :lol:

....Yeah, I've seen you twitching... :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

nah, its only men who should be beneath me:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

and it gives me a good excuse to stare at your boobies:innocent:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm 6 foot 3, current gf is 6 foot. Think heels make her the same height. I like it.


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> and it gives me a good excuse to stare at your boobies:innocent:


I don't have none :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Been with a few 6' girls who tbh would wear heels whoever they are with!

But it's not an issue with me being 6'6"

My current girl is 5' though, we get some funny looks when we are out and about! Haha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I don't have none :lol:


Yes you do!

Compared to me, your like Lola Ferrari :laugh:

On sunday when you see me give it a go...punch me in the boob...won't feel a thing through all the padding:lol:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

One of my ex's was 6'2 in her bare feet, heels took her up to about 6'6 0r 6'7.

I loved it, I LOVE tall women.

I'm with you Ser, heels should be compulsory for women unless they are taking part in athletics or driving. We can't condone anything that makes their driving worse.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ohhhh I can feel an AL thread coming on....lol!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

EXTREME said:


> One of my ex's was 6'2 in her bare feet, heels took her up to about 6'6 0r 6'7.
> 
> I loved it, I LOVE tall women.
> 
> I'm with you Ser, *heels should be compulsory for women unless they are taking part in athletics* or driving. We can't condone anything that makes their driving worse.


no,no,no,no,no lol

just imagine how entertaining the olympics would be if the women had to run in heels? (and preferably nothing else lol)

:thumb:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> no,no,no,no,no lol
> 
> *just imagine how entertaining the olympics would be if the women had to run in heels?* (and preferably nothing else lol)
> 
> :thumb:


Especially if they look like this fine pole vaulter :tongue:


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhh I can feel an AL thread coming on....lol!


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ser - took you too long to catch this thread - I was awaiting your entrance LMAO :thumb:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Kate1976 said:


> Ohhhh I can feel an AL thread coming on....lol!


that's all very well, for those of you who can get access.... :cursing:

for the record, tall women 6'+ are well sexy!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ser - took you too long to catch this thread - *I was awaiting your entrance *LMAO :thumb:


:laugh::laugh: Anyone else getting a sense of ****** Jem here?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> :laugh::laugh: Anyone else getting a sense of ****** Jem here?


feck it - might turn yet - you never know


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> feck it - might turn yet - you never know


Pics needed.........you could say - We are awaiting your entrance


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

She's always sending me dirty PM's....I'm sorry Jem but it's getting quite stalker-ish now! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Pics needed.........you could say - We are awaiting your entrance





RedKola said:


> She's always sending me dirty PM's....I'm sorry Jem but it's getting quite stalker-ish now! LMAO! :lol:


LOL you had a pic in this thread already

and LA :cursing: you said you would never tell  - I thought it better to be the stalker than the victim :lol:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

ive recently went on a few dates with a woman the same height as me without heels 6ft, i prefare tall woman tbh some of the things you can do in the sack are unreal ha ha :thumb:


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

......coz men would look funny in them lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ste247 said:


> tbh some of the things you can do in the sack are unreal ha ha :thumb:


Fuking great..I go mental with Midgets in the sack - can't wait to get my hands on a giant:laugh:


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

" Why do tall women always wear heels?"

Im 5ft10, and personally dont ALWAYS wear heels.

But a simple answer to your question is because they make our legs look even longer! !

Plus we would look a bit stupid on a night out surrounded by others wearing them and us in our flats!

Luv wearing my sky scrapers when im out on the town. Plus most of my mates are between 5ft6 - 5ft10 height wise , so no one looks out of place.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Uriel said:


> I saw a beautiful tall bird at the airport the other day all dolled up for her flight - she had massive heals on and looked sexy as fook UNTIL she started walking....
> 
> How can I put it......
> 
> ...


LMAO have you noticed Julia Roberts walks like this? Every film I see her in she has this awful lopsided walk like someone with one leg shorter than the other walking in heels for the first time on a slippy floor :lol: :lol:



RACK said:


> I'm 5ft 9in, last 2 girls I've been out with and one I'm meeting now are prob a touch taller than me when they have heels on. I couldn't care less!! A woman ALWAYS should have heels on!!!


I kinda have a 5ft 8 rule as that means @ 5ft 2 I can wear literally any height up to 6 inch heels and they will still be taller than me... in saying that though have dated shorter and so long as they dnt care (as they didn't) is all good :thumb: In fact one @ 5ft 7 I met when I had 6.5 inch heels on.... maybe that was the attraction....? :lol: :lol:



dutch_scott said:


> i read tall girls,in title,
> 
> im 6"3, so bring it ladies, size counts....
> 
> dutch skims over every guy child size (under6ft) lol


Lol Scott I lived with a guy who was 6ft 4 and EVERY time we went out I wore 6 inch heels and he still towered 8 inches above me  :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> how quick was that pic whoring only got to the second page , ffs weeman will turn up in a minute now to show us his legs no doubt lool


I was trying to catch up with the bugger he's way ahead of me at the moment.... 



weeman said:


> doesnt matter what height a woman is they must ALL wear heels,its the law!!
> 
> you bunch of short @rsed insecure mofo's (i'm almost a short @rse too but my awesomeness lets me carry it off)


.....and he missed the opportunity anyway...... :whistling: :lol:


----------

